# Any Michael Chiarello?



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I have been gradually switching to a mostly vegetarian lifestyle. Michael's recipes focus on fresh ingredients and they all sound very delicious! I have watched his foodnetwork show and his website advertises autographed cookbooks. I wonder if they are worthwhile to pay for. Any reviews?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Haven't seen any of his cookbooks, yet. But do catch his show, from time to time (we don't have cable, at home).

Far as I'm concerned, he is the best that the Food Network has. I can't imagine his books being anything but worthwhile.


----------

